# Best route for JTF2?



## Luke18 (12 Aug 2011)

In your guy's opinion, what would be the best route for entry into JTF2?
I plan on first becoming an officer through the ROTP program but what route should i be going for if i wish to end up serving with JTF2? 

Would becoming an officer make my application look better infront of the selection board?  
Should i choose trades like Infantry, Armour rather than MARS and Intelligence Officer? 

Thanks


----------



## Neolithium (12 Aug 2011)

http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/rec/index-eng.asp
The JTF2 Homepage is the best route to plan, it has specific details of their recruitment and selection process.  I stopped in at one of their info sessions when they happened to be on base just to see what was going on, and they basically said as long as you meet their requirements it doesn't matter necessarily what trade you would be.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Aug 2011)

Best route?

Join the CF, do well in your selected trade (whatever one you want) and get all your application requirements done on time once you have done the required amount of time.


----------



## frank1515 (12 Aug 2011)

Pet peeve of mine. I'm sorry but I have to let the OP know about this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_(pronoun)

My first language is French and my second language is English. Please remember that "I" is capitalized when using it as a pronoun; this also goes for "I'm". If I can remember to do this, even though English is my second language, then there is no excuse why you can't make the effort either, especially if you're going the Officer route.

I expect milpoints to be deducted, since I probably have stepped outside my lane, so be it. Bad grammar due to laziness, is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Aug 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Pet peeve of mine. I'm sorry but I have to let the OP know about this.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_(pronoun)
> 
> ...



Considering that he managed to capitalize everything else appropriately perhaps he just mis-keyed on the pronoun twice and wasn't actually "lazy" in his posting style. When your pet peeve motivates you to write such a response, maybe you just need to relax first and think about whether your comments will contribute to the subject of the thread. If it really bugs you and you want to help the individual, you can always send a PM and not create a distracting tangent focused on your own issues, especially if you're going to base your critique on your opinion of the OP's choice of career paths.


----------



## frank1515 (12 Aug 2011)

PM inbound, Mr. O'Leary.

Apologies to the OP.


----------



## Luke18 (12 Aug 2011)

So regardless of what trade I chose, wheather it be MARS officer or Infantry Officer my shots are still the same for JTF2 as long as I meet the requirements? The JTF2 selection committee is not selective towards members of the army and battlefield orientated trades?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (12 Aug 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Considering that he managed to capitalize everything else appropriately perhaps .... especially if you're going to base your critique on your opinion of the OP's choice of career paths.



Darn tootin'!

That kind of stuff's _not on_ here.
Look at the more experienced members, and see if they've ever dogpiled some one for something like that....

Tsk...tsk, frank1515

 :facepalm:


----------



## Luke18 (12 Aug 2011)

So regardless of what trade I chose, wheather it be MARS officer or Infantry Officer my shots are still the same for JTF2 as long as I meet the requirements? The JTF2 selection committee is not selective towards members of the army and battlefield orientated trades? 

Anyone?


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Aug 2011)

Take what it says on their web site at face value. Contrary to what some unsuccessfull candidates used as an excuse in the past, JTF does not stand for Just Take Friends.


----------



## GnyHwy (12 Aug 2011)

JTF is Joint Task Force.  By simple definition, the word joint implies many trades, skills and expertises.  All persons who bring value to the table will be considered.  Bottomline, demonstrate unique and exemplary skills and you could make it.

I assume you are without experience, so most will tell you, take it one step at a time, attempt to perfect the basics and then set your sights higher.  

With all advanced training, the military looks for skilled, experienced and mature soldiers.


----------



## mariomike (12 Aug 2011)

Sort of like the old saying goes, "Those who know, don't say. Those who say, don't know."


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Aug 2011)

Best rout to JTF-2?  Highway 17 to * REST OF POST DELETED BY OUTSIDE AGENCY...YOU DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING, THIS POST WAS NEVER HERE...*


----------



## Occam (12 Aug 2011)

Cooks.

JTF2 always needs more cooks.  Especially Nova Scotian cooks.

Once the secret of Casey Ryback got out, cooks have become the anchormen of JTF2.   ;D

*No slight to cooks intended.  Hardest working and least appreciated trade in the CF, I believe.


----------



## bick (12 Aug 2011)

Best option is to pick a job you like/ have an aptitude for.  Picture yourself doing 25 yrs in that job.  The reason, chances are you won't be selected for JTF2, so have a solid job plan.


----------



## GnyHwy (12 Aug 2011)

> Cooks.
> 
> JTF2 always needs more cooks.  Especially Nova Scotian cooks.



Beans and bullets.  Remove one and the war machine halts.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Aug 2011)

I think we've answered the young man's question.


----------

